# Soy medium y respondo preguntas



## _DerroitionMan_ (15 Feb 2022)

Parece que es trolleo pero no, soy medium, mi abuelo también lo era y tenía fama de brujo por el pueblo.

La mediumdidad real no tiene nada que ver con lo que se ve en la tele ni con charos que impersonan fallecidos con lectura en frío y otros trucos, todo eso es simple estafa, tampoco con las locas de los gatos que ''canalizan'' y son ''sensitivas'', esas se montan sus pelis con mera sugestión. 

Yo he colaborado con estudios de neurociencias en España y me he ganado la vida con mis facultades.


----------



## AH1N1 (15 Feb 2022)

cuándo vas a llegar a ser "completum"?


----------



## elena francis (15 Feb 2022)

Deberías buscar un buen profesional de la salud mental.



De nada hombre.


----------



## hyugaa (15 Feb 2022)

Un mensaje del mundo espiritual ?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (15 Feb 2022)

Puedes hablar con los muertos?


----------



## Madafaca (15 Feb 2022)

Pregúntale a Franco que tal le ha ido el cambio de domicilio.


----------



## Dr.Nick (15 Feb 2022)

Como puedo averiguar dónde nací en mi última vida? Sé que mi alma no pertenece a este país de mierda.


----------



## Espartano27 (15 Feb 2022)

Resumen de lo que te han dicho los espíritus de que hay después de morir?


----------



## meusac (15 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Parece que es trolleo pero no, soy medium, mi abuelo también lo era y tenía fama de brujo por el pueblo.
> 
> La mediumdidad real no tiene nada que ver con lo que se ve en la tele ni con charos que impersonan fallecidos con lectura en frío y otros trucos, todo eso es simple estafa, tampoco con las locas de los gatos que ''canalizan'' y son ''sensitivas'', esas se montan sus pelis con mera sugestión.
> 
> Yo he colaborado con estudios de neurociencias en España y me he ganado la vida con mis facultades.



pon enlace a una web o blog sobre ti, en caso contrario no eres fiable


----------



## Wattman (15 Feb 2022)

¿ Recibes imagenes o son mas como escalofrios en momentos clave ?...


----------



## Goyim desobediente (15 Feb 2022)

Puede contactar con tus muertos


----------



## EL BRAYAN (15 Feb 2022)

AH1N1 dijo:


> cuándo vas a llegar a ser "completum"?



Jajajajajajajaja…que ioputa.


----------



## mindusky (15 Feb 2022)

¿Cómo haces para ganarte la vida con tus facultades?

No creo que haya empresas interesadas donde echar el currículum. ¿Te anuncias?


----------



## _DerroitionMan_ (15 Feb 2022)

elena francis dijo:


> Deberías buscar un buen profesional de la salud mental.
> 
> 
> 
> De nada hombre.



He pasado entrevistas psiquiatricas y pruebas de epilepsia y otros trastornos. Mi encefalograma no es regular, pero mis alteraciones sensoperceptivas nunca me han impedido llevar una vida normal, ni van acompañadas de fases compensatorias, histeria o perdida del sentido de la realidad durante las mismas, aunque tu asociación es normal.



Dr.Nick dijo:


> Como puedo averiguar dónde nací en mi última vida? Sé que mi alma no pertenece a este país de mierda.



No creo mucho en tema regresiones, ante la falta de información, tu subconsciente la fabrica, por eso dejó de considerarse válido el testimonio sacado con sesiones de hipnosis en los juicios, y por eso hay tropecientasmil Cleopatras entre las charos espiritualillas.



Espartano27 dijo:


> Resumen de lo que te han dicho los espíritus de que hay después de morir?



El ''mas allá'' que un medium de verdad ve no obedece al dogma atropocéntrico de las distintas corrientes espirituales o religiones. Los mediums que siguen esa interpretación espírita Kardesiana, orientalismos o new age, son falsos.

Para dar una idea aproximada podríamos usar el ejemplo de la caverna platónica, imagina que has vivido toda tu vida dentro de una caverna, en cuya pared observas el reflejo de las sombras de lo que hay fuera, esa es tu perpeción normal, igual que el resto de tus homónimos.

Si tu pudieras asomarte brevemente para ver el mundo de fuera, ¿tendrías la más remota idea de qué estás viéndo? ¿podría procesarlo tu mente de una forma lógica o entendible?
Alguien con segunda vista o capacidad real no tiene ninguna respuesta, ni pueden encajarle las explicaciones dogmáticas, porque lo que ve no encaja en nada concebido por la gente de dentro de la cueva.

Soy ateo por cierto.


----------



## gdr100 (15 Feb 2022)

Conoces algún súcubo? Me la puedes mandar para casa?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (15 Feb 2022)

Los de podemos van al cielo ? no me jodas que voy a tener alli al echenique in eternum...


----------



## Discrepante Libre (15 Feb 2022)

¿Qué es lo más raro que has vivido con tus supuestas facultades?


----------



## Lord Vader (15 Feb 2022)

Mándame una señal.


----------



## _DerroitionMan_ (15 Feb 2022)

hyugaa dijo:


> Un mensaje del mundo espiritual ?



No.



TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Puedes hablar con los muertos?



He visto cosas que se parecen a personas fallecidas, pero no eran como en vida, están deformados, especialmente el rostro y no podrías mantener una conversación lógica con ninguno. Con los años les doy la explicación de que son rastros psicológicos de gente que pudo existir, y que son usados por potenciales que se apropian de eso.



Espartano27 dijo:


> Resumen de lo que te han dicho los espíritus de que hay después de morir?



Eso no puede saberse y el que te dé una respuesta concreta, solo te está hablando de su fe.
Muy raramente he encontrado algo con lo que pudiera hablar, y no creo que ese algo estuviese hablando realmente conmigo, igual que no creo que los abducidos o los contactados, cuyos síntomas son idénticos a las crónicas medievales de encuentros con brujas, ángeles o demonios, y que también experimento en mis espisodios (zumbido eléctrico, que en la edad media era zumbido de abejas, oscilaciones eléctricas y debilidad corporal, que en la edad media se interpretaba como corriente de agua fría o metal vibrante), estén haciéndo otra cosa que hablando con su propio registro cultural, el cual aprovecha una potencialidad externa para relacionarse contigo, como cuando tu engañas a un gato con un puntero láser.

No tengo claro que existan propiamente espíritus, creo que hay una serie de potencialidades (no puedo definirlos como entes o inteligencias) que no podemos comprender, y que a veces entran en contacto, quizá fortuito o quizá buscado, con los seres humanos. El mensaje y la experiencia suelen encajar con la cultura y las creéncias del sujeto, por eso en nuestro mundo occidental, hoy en día son marcianitos, mientras que en África siguen siendo sus espíritus, por eso nuestros marcianitos antes decían que venían de Venus o Marte, y en cuanto el conocimiento científico general de los contactados ha avanzado un poco, ya vienen de más lejos como las pleyades o otras dimensiones.

No creo que esas cosas fabriquen las ficciones de forma particularmente elaborada, creo que la mente del sujeto fabrica la experiéncia al entrar en contacto con eso, lo que parece repetirse, es que esos contactados, sean del mundo espiritual o de magufadas extraterrestres, son dirigidos en torno a construir cultos, y que todos esos cultos disfrazados de hermanitos del cosmos, ángeles o divinidades, han demostrado ser perjudiciales o destructivos.




Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Puede contactar con tus muertos



He visto algo que parecía mi abuelo, pero no era él.



mindusky dijo:


> ¿Cómo haces para ganarte la vida con tus facultades?
> 
> No creo que haya empresas interesadas donde echar el currículum. ¿Te anuncias?



Me interesé por todo eso a raíz de lo que me ocurría de pequeño y de mi abuelo, entré en contacto con el escaso mundo académico que se toma esos temas medio enserio en España, pasé baterías de test con varios positivos y un índice de acierto por encima de lo atribuíble al azar, luego recibí ''beca'' de empresa privada para seguir investigando y poder dedicar mi tiempo a eso como un trabajo.

Muchas cosas no las puedo decir por acuerdo de confidencialidad, pero elaboramos lo que podríamos llamar un sistema de inversiones y toma de decisiones, donde el sujeto A, tiene órden de colocar determinado objeto en un cuarto oscuro dentro de una caja negra (sí, con habitación pintada de negro funcionaba mejor) dependiendo de si tal decisión empresarial a sido positiva a bolsa, o si la compra de tales activos han subido o bajado.

Mi trabajo consistía en proyectar mi mente hacia el objeto que el sujeto A pondría dentro de la caja dentro de 2 semanas o 1 mes, lo cual es una paranoia ya que luego, si decidían seguir mi consejo no se daba ese resultado y por tanto dicho objeto nunca fue dejado ahí.

Se hace así porque funciona mejor que tratar de adivinar números o resultados concretos, es más simple centrarte en el objeto, ¿es liso o rugoso? ¿como huele? ¿Qué color tiene? Y sí, acierto, lo que no sabía luego es qué había acertado o para qué se usaba realmente mi predicción, pero ellos pagaban.

Lo dejé porque me dí cuenta que lo mismo podía hacer yo, desde entonces soy trader.



politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Los de podemos van al cielo ? no me jodas que voy a tener alli al echenique in eternum...



Lo dudo.


----------



## Mis Alaska (15 Feb 2022)

Por lo que cuentas no eres medium como tal. No trasmites ni mandas mensajes.

Sientes/percibes cosas que no puedes explicar y que crees que vienen de fuera de la realidad que conocemos.

Un católico te diría que es el el demonio el que te engaña.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (15 Feb 2022)

¿Sufres parálisis del sueño?


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (15 Feb 2022)

Puedes hablar con @Talabera y decirle que le echamos de menos?


----------



## aron01 (15 Feb 2022)

¿Podrías preguntarle a las niñas de Alcasser si fueron asesinadas por un ritual satánico y quienes estaban?. Un saludo.


----------



## JimTonic (15 Feb 2022)

pues nosotros tenemos aqui en el foro a un tal @artemis que te le la linea de la vida a traves de las venas de la polla con la boca....

no veas el exito que tiene con los viejos en el cuarto de baño del aparcamiento de la ventas, por 30 euros mas chupa hasta el final


----------



## artemis (15 Feb 2022)

JimTonic dijo:


> pues nosotros tenemos aqui en el foro a un tal @artemis que te le la linea de la vida a traves de las venas de la polla con la boca....
> 
> no veas el exito que tiene con los viejos en el cuarto de baño del aparcamiento de la ventas, por 30 euros mas chupa hasta el final



Me has confundido con un forero que se llamaba blackhole o algo así antes... Luego se travistio con otro nick... Putos multis


----------



## _DerroitionMan_ (15 Feb 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Conoces algún súcubo? Me la puedes mandar para casa?



A las succubos les gustan los rubitos summer inocentones y llenos de vitalidad, tu tendrías que pagarles sacrificando una cabra o algo, mejor ve de lumis.



Mis Alaska dijo:


> Por lo que cuentas no eres medium como tal. No trasmites ni mandas mensajes.
> 
> Sientes/percibes cosas que no puedes explicar y que crees que vienen de fuera de la realidad que conocemos.
> 
> Un católico te diría que es el el demonio el que te engaña.



Depende, supongamos que un tipo rico entierra lingotes de oro en alguna parte de su finca y la palma sin decirselo a nadie, sus herederos quieren saber donde coñe está el horo.

¿Sería posible averiguar el paradero de los lingotes con mediumdidad? si es real, si.

El medium de la tele habla con el espiritu del muerto y cumple con su última voluntad para que pueda ''irse en paz'' o alguna mariconada.
La charo medium charlatana se tira 3 años sablando pastizal a la familia con historietas y ''lo tienes a tu espalda'', o comiendo el tarro a las mujeras con basura sensiblera para seguir parasitándo, y NO va a encontrar una mierda porque en el mejor de los casos es simple sugestión ''sensitiva'', o sea, lo que me sale del papo, y en el peor, estafadores profesionales que hacen lectura en frio tipo Anne Germain.

Siempre que hay una desaparición mediatica en España, la familia tiene que lidiar con turbas de estafadores y perturbados que dicen ser mediums.

Tal como lo haría yo, sería pasar unos días en esa casa, tocar los objetos del fiambre, dormir en su cama etc... cuanto más reciente y menos contacto ha tenido todo con otra gente, mejor. De ahí lo más seguro es que me entrasen teleles en plan debilidad corporal repentina, zumbidos en los oídos, sensaciones extra-corpóreas y tal, también los puedo provocar yo si dispongo de tiempo y calma. En es estado mediumdico donde no sabes muy bien dónde estás, vería cosas con una nitidez e intensidad superior a los sentidos ordinarios, a veces son líneas y formas geométicas, o una fijación absoluta por las cosas más insignificantes, cambios de enfoque etc... incluso visión invertida o como si pusieras del revés un prismático, eso sobretodo al volver que intentas ''reanimar'' tu cuerpo.
En ese estado debería enfocarme en los lingotes y si hay suerte, vería donde los dejó o qué hizo con ellos, no sería algo vago, ni una sensibilidad ni un presentimiento, sería una certeza total porque lo he visto con completa nitidez y consciencia.

En esos días puede que viera al hombre con el rostro deformado y ennegrecido andando por la casa con conductas irracionales o repetitivas, puede que entrase en mí, especialmente si estoy solo o dormido y me sintiera como él, de lo cual también podría sacar información.

No, no me diría mensajes ''a posteriori'' del plan dile a mi hija que la quiero mucho y que voy a un lugar mejor, de hecho los ''espiritus'' no conservan su sentido de la razón y se van degradando, es más, si tardo mucho, es posible que una tercera potencialidad tomase la forma de ese rastro y entonces tendría que lidiar con las dos cosas.

Sería genial si los muertos pudieran dar mensajes del más allá, pero si eso fuera el caso, ya estaría certificado cientificamente y sabríamos qué hay tras la muerte. Mi abuelo decía que los mediums tan solo podemos ver el purgatorio, y que si algo se te presenta como un ángel o algo así, te está mintiendo.



CliffUnger2 dijo:


> ¿Sufres parálisis del sueño?



Esta bastante relacionado, la mediumdidad es como si esos síntomas y percepciones te entrasen derrepente, o pudieras medio mantenerte en pie mientras lo experimentas, pero siempre te viene debilidad corporal.

Por ejemplo, estás en casa y empieza a venirte esas sensaciones, como de aire frio que te traviesa, zumbidos eléctricos, escalofrios tipo calambres... y empiezas a ver cosas que no deberías poder ver, como bulbos negros en las paredes, insectos extraños translúcidos, líneas negras... normalmente lo puedes parar, mi abuelo me enseñó unas cuantas formas, tanto de salir como de entrar en esos estados. Si no lo paras, basicamente terminas de la misma forma que en una parálisis del sueño, con todo el abanico de experiéncias que ello conlleva, y que en alguien impresionable o sin sentido crítico, pueden acabar haciéndole creer que es Jesus encarnado o un hermano del cosmos enviado para fundar un culto suicida para llevar las almas humanas a Felizonia. Ahí también entra la interacción con supuestas entidades, aunque yo creo que son potencialidades que usan el registro cultural del sujeto.




aron01 dijo:


> ¿Podrías preguntarle a las niñas de Alcasser si fueron asesinadas por un ritual satánico y quienes estaban?. Un saludo.



No trabajo con asesinatos o cosas chungas, podría hacer lo que he respondido a Mis Alaska, pero paso de esas movidas ni mucho menos molestaré a una familia que sufre. Si algo así ocurriese en mi familia, lo haría, pero por nadie más pongan el dinero que pongan por medio.


----------



## proximo (15 Feb 2022)

Hay vida después de la muerte o todo acaba akí?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (15 Feb 2022)

Eres funcionario ??? la respuesta es NO, no existe un sitio despues en el que vayas a vivir mejor que ahora.



proximo dijo:


> Hay vida después de la muerte o todo acaba akí?


----------



## _DerroitionMan_ (15 Feb 2022)

proximo dijo:


> Hay vida después de la muerte o todo acaba akí?



Pues no lo se.

Creo que el ser humano es capaz de proyectar un vehículo incorpóreo y no hace falta ser medium para eso. Se recojen muchos testimonios de proyección del doble onírico de soldados romanos que volvían a su casa del frente, de apariciones de gente viva e incluso transmutaciones durante el medievo de lo que luego se llamaría cuerpo sideral, y actualmente cuerpo astral, aunque no me gusta usar ese término porque esta envuelto en mucha magufada y información falsa de charlatanes. El fenómeno del Vardoger o el caso de Emilie Sagee por ejemplo, que exteriorizaba un doble de sí misma que trolleaba al personal y incluso los niños del cole donde daba clase llegaron a tocarlo.

Yo he tenido muchas experiéncias de esa clase, con interacción física y debería ser lógico pensar que al morir, eso es lo que sale de ti y eres un espiritu, pero no.
Parece que eso solo pueden hacerlo los vivos, bien fortuítamente, bien por virtud y ascetismo en plan las monjas místicas voladoras o los curas que luego se consideraban santos, o bien por facilidad natural como los mediums de verdad.

Creo que lo que sobrevive en este mundo no puede considerarse un alma o espíritu, ni siquiera una continuidad. Yo lo interpreto como un rastro psicológico degradado, mi abuelo decía que podían ser almas atrapadas en el purgatorio que pierden la cabeza y pueden ser poseídas por demonios.

Teoricamente, cambiabamos el futuro con el truco de dejar uno u otro objeto en la caja según el resultado, que luego era alterado con la descripción de lo que habría ahí dentro de x tiempo.
Creo que vivimos en un universo estático donde todo lo matemáticamente posible ya ha ocurrido, y presente, pasado y futuro con todas las posibilidades están contenidas en un mismo lugar, lo único que se mueve somos nosotros, como si siguieramos con el dedo una línea y nuestras decisiones nos hicieran movernos por distintas bifurcaciones en un número próximo al infinito.

El ser humano normal no llega a moverse tanto como para terminar en una línea temporal apreciablemente distinta a la de su punto de partida, pero ¿qué pasa cuando recuerdas títulos de libros, canciones, frases en películas, hechos históricos etc... distintos a cómo lo recuerda el resto del mundo? Eso se llama el efecto Mandela, interpretalo como fallos en tu memoria, recuerdos fabricados, o prueba de líneas temporales y dimensiones distintas.


----------



## Wattman (15 Feb 2022)

Supongamos que recibes una imagen con datos del futuro.

¿ quien te la habria mandado ? ...


----------



## kabeljau (15 Feb 2022)

¿Sabes si en el próximo Euromillón con bote va a salir el \/3/2? El raíz de 3 partido por 2. Es que nunca me toca.


----------



## Enrique cido (15 Feb 2022)

Muchos autores de libros sobre ufología, refieren a apariciones marianas y entidades que hacen creer a sus víctimas que son especiales, que tiene que crear un culto o suicidarse.

He leído que has comentado algo parecido, de hecho un ufólogo francés Jack vallee o como se escriba, definía que existían inteligencias desde hace mucho que se hacían pasar por duendes, hadas, demonios y ahora marcianos o seres de otras dimensiones.

Por lo que me he informado, estás entidades sean lo que sean, parecen tener poder para influir en este mundo.

¿Puedes darme más info sobre esto?

¿Entonces existe otra realidad que no vemos? ¿Está en otra dimensión o plano, o es parte de nuestro mundo pero que escapa a nuestros sentidos?

¿Algo de biografía que puedas recomendarme para leer y aprender más?


----------



## Enrique cido (15 Feb 2022)

¿Que opinas de las experiencias cercanas a la muerte?

¿Como se entrena o aprende esa bilocación?

¿Existen peligros al tener ese don y usarlo?


----------



## palmerita (15 Feb 2022)

que opinas sobre las psicofonías ?


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (15 Feb 2022)

has visto el cobi?


----------



## politicodemadreputa (15 Feb 2022)

Murio en el 92...



quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> has visto el cobi?


----------



## Enrique cido (15 Feb 2022)

Aprovecho para contar mi experiencia.

Fue hace 2 años tal vez, durmiendo a las 2 o 3 de la mañana de repente oigo los gritos de mi hijo mediano de 5 años entonces, bajo a su habitación ya que yo duermo en el ático y me lo encuentro llorando y acojonado señalando al armario y balbuceando "un león un león"

Le digo que se tranquilice que es sólo una pesadilla, y me contesta su hermano mayor que duerme al lado... "No papi, yo también lo he visto, era una sombra que se movía"

Ahí me acojone, me fui a la cama pensando que sólo sería la sugestión por la pesadilla de su hermano.

Al día siguiente por la noche, me despierto a la madrugada porque la cama estaba temblando.
No creo en dios, pero por como temblaba la cama tuve tanto miedo que rece 2 padre nuestros. Duraría unos segundos, pero me acojone vivo.

Al día siguiente miré si hubo terremotos pequeños en mi zona y nada.

A la noche siguiente no pude dormir por miedo a que pasará otra vez, mi mujer se despertó a las 5 am y yo viendo la teletienda... Que haces despierto? Nada que me he desvelado... Mentira, no había dormido una mierda.

No me volvió a pasar y ya se lo conté a mi mujer.

Recuerdo que el mayor de pequeño venía corriendo detrás de mis piernas diciendo que en su habitación había un león...


----------



## CaraCortada (15 Feb 2022)

Entretener entretiene, que ya es algo


----------



## Dr.Tequila (15 Feb 2022)

Tienes acceso a los registros akashicos?


----------



## ferro a fondo (15 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Parece que es trolleo pero no, soy medium, mi abuelo también lo era y tenía fama de brujo por el pueblo.
> 
> La mediumdidad real no tiene nada que ver con lo que se ve en la tele ni con charos que impersonan fallecidos con lectura en frío y otros trucos, todo eso es simple estafa, tampoco con las locas de los gatos que ''canalizan'' y son ''sensitivas'', esas se montan sus pelis con mera sugestión.
> 
> Yo he colaborado con estudios de neurociencias en España y me he ganado la vida con mis facultades.



Conoce ustec al Dr. Gaona? Parece de los poco profesionales de psiquiatría "abierto" a este tipo de cuestiones.
Escribió varios libros sobre experiencias cercanas a la muerte, me parece....


----------



## DDT (15 Feb 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> Aprovecho para contar mi experiencia.
> 
> Fue hace 2 años tal vez, durmiendo a las 2 o 3 de la mañana de repente oigo los gritos de mi hijo mediano de 5 años entonces, bajo a su habitación ya que yo duermo en el ático y me lo encuentro llorando y acojonado señalando al armario y balbuceando "un león un león"
> 
> ...



Que curioso. Yo una vez tuve un episodio de parálisis del sueño, donde tenía a alguien encima mío, que quería tener relaciones sexual es conmigo pero no se podía. A mi me molestaba tenerlo encima pero no me daba miedo, y eso que notaba como que tenía cola, no podía abrir los ojos ni ver como era. El caso es que al entrar mi familia en casa y oír la puerta se fue corriendo. Yo me volví a dormir y entonces tuve un sueño. En el sueño veía una casa con un cierto parecido a las casas que salían en la película del planeta de los simios, había dos criados que eran una especie de erizos gigantescos, parecidos a Espinete pero marrones, uno estaba barriendo. En las paredes había unos cuadros pintados y en esos cuadros había especie de personas León, como personas con cara de león y con cola. Esos eran los dueños de la casa. Fue como si ese ser me hubiera enseñado su casa. Y no se la sensación que tuve fue como si nos conociéramos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (15 Feb 2022)

¿Habrá guerra Rusia-OTAN o no?


----------



## proximo (15 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Pues no lo se.
> 
> Creo que el ser humano es capaz de proyectar un vehículo incorpóreo y no hace falta ser medium para eso. Se recojen muchos testimonios de proyección del doble onírico de soldados romanos que volvían a su casa del frente, de apariciones de gente viva e incluso transmutaciones durante el medievo de lo que luego se llamaría cuerpo sideral, y actualmente cuerpo astral, aunque no me gusta usar ese término porque esta envuelto en mucha magufada y información falsa de charlatanes. El fenómeno del Vardoger o el caso de Emilie Sagee por ejemplo, que exteriorizaba un doble de sí misma que trolleaba al personal y incluso los niños del cole donde daba clase llegaron a tocarlo.
> 
> ...


----------



## proximo (15 Feb 2022)

Pues si Vd que es medium me dice que ni hay nada más allá de la muerte me deja francamente decepcionado


----------



## Baconfino (15 Feb 2022)

stop, un medium 
¿tienes bolas?
[
dejo mi pregunta y me piro colega, me quito de inmedium


----------



## harrysas (15 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Parece que es trolleo pero no, soy medium, mi abuelo también lo era y tenía fama de brujo por el pueblo.
> 
> La mediumdidad real no tiene nada que ver con lo que se ve en la tele ni con charos que impersonan fallecidos con lectura en frío y otros trucos, todo eso es simple estafa, tampoco con las locas de los gatos que ''canalizan'' y son ''sensitivas'', esas se montan sus pelis con mera sugestión.
> 
> ...



escucho ruidos extraños en mi habitacion, que puede ser, lo digo enserio?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (15 Feb 2022)

Si ves al Caudillo dile que se le echa mucho en falta.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (15 Feb 2022)

Hago un resumen del hilo:

Ya que el autor se centra casi exclusivamente en lo que no hace y lo que no es, lo cual podría alargar el hilo hasta la eternidad ("no hablo con muertos", "no soy una Charo", "no hago complementarias de Hacienda", "no hago natillas de huevo", "no hago reiki", "no hago contactos con el más allá"...), procedo a resumir qué es lo que hace:

Encuentra lingotes de oro.


----------



## juantxxxo (15 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Soy ateo por cierto.



Vale, ni has contactado con muertos, ni no sé qué, ni blablabla. Dinos números que nos hagan millonarios a los burbujarras al menos ya que eres trader y tal


----------



## _DerroitionMan_ (15 Feb 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> Muchos autores de libros sobre ufología, refieren a apariciones marianas y entidades que hacen creer a sus víctimas que son especiales, que tiene que crear un culto o suicidarse.
> 
> He leído que has comentado algo parecido, de hecho un ufólogo francés Jack vallee o como se escriba, definía que existían inteligencias desde hace mucho que se hacían pasar por duendes, hadas, demonios y ahora marcianos o seres de otras dimensiones.
> 
> ...



Pues voy a poner abajo un extracto del libro que estoy escribiendo. La verdad es que no tengo ni idea de esas cuestiones, solo mis propias creencias en base a experimentación personal, que como leerás, (si quieres) son bastante confusas. Siempre me he rehusado a darles sentido, cuando empiezas a responderte con la fe, es cuando pierdes el contacto con la realidad y puedes acabar muy mal, esas ''entidades'' creo que son potencialidades que no piensan como nosotros ni en un sentido básico, y que todo lo que ven los contactados es una fabricación hipnagogica pseudo-guiada a un nivel elemental por esas cosas, pero cuyos detalles son añadidos por la mente del que experimenta. En casos de abducciones multiples o avistamientos, los testigos muchas veces nisiquiera coinciden en el aspecto de lo que han visto o lo que ha ocurrido.



Discrepante Libre dijo:


> ¿Qué es lo más raro que has vivido con tus supuestas facultades?



Pongo el trozo del libro que ando escribiendo, he vivido cosas más raras de mayor, pero por acojone e intensidad, supongo que mis experiencias de crio cuando aún no tenía mucha idea de qué era eso.



De él se contaron siempre habladurías entre la gente del pueblo, entre ellas, puso en fuga a una manada de perros asalvajados que habían arrinconado a un niño con una sola palabra, hacía creer hasta a las cabras, y el más impresionante, encontró a la hija de unos vecinos que se había perdido en el bosque con un amigo. Para las humildes gentes del lugar, no había duda, tenía lo que en la región se conoce como “el estre“.

Así es como ya nacido yo, en mi primera infancia nunca supe nada de estos temas, pero siendo hijo de una tradición, poseía también el “estre”.

Podía encontrar fácilmente a mis amigos cuando salía en bici por el pueblo, aunque no hubiésemos quedado, sabía dónde estaban si así lo quería, también me gustaba hacer callar a un perro que había tras una red de metal en el camino de mi casa al colegio, el animal era agresivo y siempre nos ladraba desde el otro lado, de forma natural aprendí a doblegarlo con una mirada, y me gustaba hacerlo delante de mis amigos, a los que, por más que intenté enseñar, no les salía y el perro solo se ponía más agresivo.

La realidad poseía para mi una doble dimensión a la que no podía encontrar sentido, y me extrañaba sobremanera que no fuera algo de común conocimiento ni se enseñase en el colegio.
Ello me daba también muchos problemas, recuerdo que un día, de vuelta del colegio y fastidiado por la cantidad de deberes que me tocaba hacer, reposé un momento la cabeza sobre mis brazos en la mesa. Aunque tenía los ojos abiertos, se repetía en mi mente el camino que había hecho de vuelta a casa con una amiga, y lejos de las imágenes que uno puede recrear en su imaginación, el nivel de detalle era total.
Dentro de esa repetición, me fijé en un pequeño saltamontes verde posado en un pilote de piedra, esto no recordaba que hubiera pasado hacía unos minutos, cautivo de una atención que va más allá de la más obsesiva de las fijaciones, el insecto alado se abalanzó sobre mí y los detalles de su extraña cara, las antenas, sus ojos de detalladas y ricas texturas, se hicieron inmensos en la perspectiva mientras el aleteo de sus alas y su zumbido se volvían lentos. Sobra decir el bote que pegué de la silla, tenía experiencias frecuentes de ese tipo que no buscaba ni controlaba.

Un día de invierno, mi madre me preparaba el desayuno antes de ir al colegio. Ella cortó dos trozos de queso de bola y los puso sobre un pan de molde, luego empezó a cortar más y los puso sobre los otros, cada vez más rápido de forma obsesiva, me asustó y le pregunté qué estaba haciendo, pero ella no respondía, un instante después, volví a mirar el plato, y el pan de molde estaba vacío, sobre él puso los mismos dos trozos de queso cortados repitiendo exactos movimientos, pero esta vez no se volvió loca y yo no le había preguntado nada.
Tan solo días después, jugando con mi amigo imaginario de infancia, el cual era una especie de silueta de bordes informes de color rojo y no muy amable, me asusté porque no me obedecía y se resistía a desaparecer, no era como las otras veces en que lo imaginaba, lo estaba viendo de verdad, moviéndose entre las cortinas totalmente ajeno a mi control.


El punto de inflexión llegó a los ocho años.
Mis padres habían dado una cena en la terraza de la casa del pueblo, estaban despidiéndose de la otra pareja en el piso de abajo, cuando volví solo a buscar un juguete que había dejado arriba.
El juguete era el Don Simón de los ochenta, un disco con botones de colores que deben pulsarse repitiendo la secuencia memorizada, me gustaba ese juguete, pero a partir de esa noche he de decir que no volví a tocarlo.
Solo en la terraza, cogí el aparato y me dispuse a volver, mientras caminaba hacia la puerta el juguete se puso a emitir luces y sonidos, me extrañó pues recordé que antes al subirlo había olvidado ponerle la pila de nueve voltios que lo alimentaba, tampoco era algo con sentido, era frenético, y el altavoz, en vez de emitir los habituales pitidos, sonaba con una extraña modulación. Años más tarde pensé que, caso de ser aquello algo más que una quimera de mi mente, la explicación física es que un potente campo eléctrico debió afectar el aparato.

Lo que ocurrió a continuación torturaría mi cordura durante el resto de mi infancia, con una ominosa sensación de presencia a mis espaldas, me di la vuelta y vi una enorme figura verde iridiscente, parecida a una mano de tres metros y aspecto artificial, con salientes punzantes en vez de 'dedos', y aunque sé que en ese momento lo viví así, siempre he tenido el doble recuerdo en el que me veo desde una perspectiva aérea alejada de mi cuerpo durante la escena.

Después del instante de incredulidad, entré en pánico y me fui corriendo escaleras abajo, para, pálido como una hoja, decirle a mis padres que había un monstruo en la terraza, y como en toda película de terror con niños de los ochenta, no me hicieron ningún caso.

Mi madre lo consideró una fantasía de niño sin importancia, pero mi padre sospechó lo que ocurría y en cuanto me forzó a explicarle este y otros sucesos, montó en cólera y llamó por teléfono a casa de mi abuelo pegando gritos. Él creía que mi abuelo me había enseñado a escondidas, pero no era así, yo había nacido con una estructura* distinta, una facilidad natural que él nunca tuvo, poseía “el estre”, y si no aprendía, esos episodios podían ir a peor, de modo que mi padre accedió a que mi abuelo me enseñase lo justo y necesario para tener control sobre mi propia mente.



Wattman dijo:


> Supongamos que recibes una imagen con datos del futuro.
> 
> ¿ quien te la habria mandado ? ...



Creo que el futuro, presente, pasado y todas las posibilidades matemáticas de la realidad, ya han ocurrido. Lo único que se mueve somos nosotros, ahora mismo hay un número próximo al infinito de tu que viven vidas distintas, muchos han muerto, algunos están en mundos tan alejados de tu línea, que hablan con su gato, y su gato les contesta.



kabeljau dijo:


> ¿Sabes si en el próximo Euromillón con bote va a salir el \/3/2? El raíz de 3 partido por 2. Es que nunca me toca.



Si se pudiese adivinar la lotería, mi vida sería muy distinta, aunque una vez soñé con un numero, hice la primitiva (nunca juego a loterías, es el impuesto de los bobos) y acerté, solo que los tres últimos numeros eran los primeros y viceversa, fue una derroición in extremis.


----------



## Akira. (15 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Parece que es trolleo pero no, soy medium, mi abuelo también lo era y tenía fama de brujo por el pueblo.
> 
> La mediumdidad real no tiene nada que ver con lo que se ve en la tele ni con charos que impersonan fallecidos con lectura en frío y otros trucos, todo eso es simple estafa, tampoco con las locas de los gatos que ''canalizan'' y son ''sensitivas'', esas se montan sus pelis con mera sugestión.
> 
> Yo he colaborado con estudios de neurociencias en España y me he ganado la vida con mis facultades.



¿Has visto sombras negras, como siluetas de personas alguna vez?


----------



## Dovahkiina (15 Feb 2022)

Gracias por compartirlo. Hay ciertos puntos que coinciden con mis propias experiencias, en concreto como lo llamo yo "resonancias" (por su similitud a un "campanazo" de irrealidad que se siente) que he experimentado en algunos momentos de la vida. Soy propenso a los deja vu oníricos que luego se reproducen.

También estoy de acuerdo en que hay "algo" que si se manifiesta en modo de apariciones el cerebro lo interpreta según el software cultural de cada momento. En mi familia ha habido ramas en las que han tenido "apariciones marianas" en sitoos en los que, indagando un poco, te das cuenta de que han sido en lugares de culto desde tiempos prehistóricos (zona pueblos de Segovia, no daré más datos).

Muy interesante todo lo que cuentas. Hay mucho magufo y aprovechado ante los que hay que estar prevenido.


----------



## Protos (15 Feb 2022)

Plandemia o pandemia?


----------



## Felson (15 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Parece que es trolleo pero no, soy medium, mi abuelo también lo era y tenía fama de brujo por el pueblo.
> 
> La mediumdidad real no tiene nada que ver con lo que se ve en la tele ni con charos que impersonan fallecidos con lectura en frío y otros trucos, todo eso es simple estafa, tampoco con las locas de los gatos que ''canalizan'' y son ''sensitivas'', esas se montan sus pelis con mera sugestión.
> 
> Yo he colaborado con estudios de neurociencias en España y me he ganado la vida con mis facultades.



También se ha ganado la vida con sus facultades el Egea, y todo el mundo ya sabe que es un imbécil. Eso no demuestra nada... es más, cualquiera mala persona se gana la vida con sus facultades, sobre todo si son de Stanford o de políticas de la Autónoma de Madrid (Iglesias e Irene dixit). Ahora, dinos qué sabes de verdad y que puedes aportar a la humanidad o, incluso, a este foro.


----------



## sekhet (15 Feb 2022)

Yo de pequeño tuve la parálisis del sueño, y no se lo recomiendo a nadie.
Entre realidad o imaginación, y un pánico paralizante. 
Muy mal rollo. Supuestamente solo fue un sueño. 

Yo tengo la teoría que las personas entramos conectadas de alguna forma. No puede ser casualidad el hecho de pensar en un persona y encontrartela, y ese tipo de coincidencias. Esas conexiones pienso que existen, aunque no entienda el como.


----------



## 917 (15 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Parece que es trolleo pero no, soy medium, mi abuelo también lo era y tenía fama de brujo por el pueblo.
> 
> La mediumdidad real no tiene nada que ver con lo que se ve en la tele ni con charos que impersonan fallecidos con lectura en frío y otros trucos, todo eso es simple estafa, tampoco con las locas de los gatos que ''canalizan'' y son ''sensitivas'', esas se montan sus pelis con mera sugestión.
> 
> Yo he colaborado con estudios de neurociencias en España y me he ganado la vida con mis facultades.



Si eso es cierto, aquí pierdes prestigio.


----------



## Lain Coubert (15 Feb 2022)

qué son los OVNIS?


----------



## pegaso (15 Feb 2022)

gdr100 dijo:


> Conoces algún súcubo? Me la puedes mandar para casa?



Conoce un puticlub y te puede recomendar.


----------



## bocadRillo (15 Feb 2022)

¿Qué opinas de las visiones de los llamados Profetas del Bosque?
Gracias


----------



## aron01 (15 Feb 2022)

No trabajo con asesinatos o cosas chungas, podría hacer lo que he respondido a Mis Alaska, pero paso de esas movidas ni mucho menos molestaré a una familia que sufre. Si algo así ocurriese en mi familia, lo haría, pero por nadie más pongan el dinero que pongan por medio.
[/QUOTE]

Bueno se agradece l


_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> A las succubos les gustan los rubitos summer inocentones y llenos de vitalidad, tu tendrías que pagarles sacrificando una cabra o algo, mejor ve de lumis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por la informacion, igualmente me gustaria que me aclararas cual es la religion correcta y de no ser ninguna decirnos como es el más alla.


----------



## Lain Coubert (15 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> En casos de abducciones multiples o avistamientos, los testigos muchas veces nisiquiera coinciden en el aspecto de lo que han visto o lo que ha ocurrido.



Para nada, y no digo que todos los casos de avistamiento sean así. Aquí uno que vio un OVNI durante cierta oleada. Estaba con otros cinco amigos y TODOS vimos lo mismo. De hecho, a veces hablábamos del tema y todos coincidíamos en la descripción.


----------



## ueee3 (15 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Parece que es trolleo pero no, soy medium, mi abuelo también lo era y tenía fama de brujo por el pueblo.
> 
> La mediumdidad real no tiene nada que ver con lo que se ve en la tele ni con charos que impersonan fallecidos con lectura en frío y otros trucos, todo eso es simple estafa, tampoco con las locas de los gatos que ''canalizan'' y son ''sensitivas'', esas se montan sus pelis con mera sugestión.
> 
> Yo he colaborado con estudios de neurociencias en España y me he ganado la vida con mis facultades.



Dices que no es lo que se ve en la tele. Entonces, ¿cómo te has ganado la vida con eso?


----------



## Elbrujo (15 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> A las succubos les gustan los rubitos summer inocentones y llenos de vitalidad, tu tendrías que pagarles sacrificando una cabra o algo, mejor ve de lumis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que es un sucubo?


----------



## Enrique cido (15 Feb 2022)

Lain Coubert dijo:


> qué son los OVNIS?



Entes inteligentes que merodean la tierra desde hace miles de años.

No se sabe que son y de dónde vienen, nadie sabe con seguridad si son ETs o de otra dimensión o a saber que coño, pero lo que si se sabe es:

Son inteligentes.
No son humanos.
Tienen interés en el ser humano y en la sangre.
Adoptan la apariencia que quieren.
Manejan las mentes, pudiendo inducir pensamientos imágenes o sensaciones.
El contacto con ellos suele ser negativo la gran mayoría de veces.
Son muy mentirosos.
Nos manipulan desde tiempos remotos y guían el rumbo de acontecimientos a su interés.
No quieren, no les interesa que se sepa de ellos.
No suelen tener buenas intenciones.
A veces son macabros.

No se sabe:

Que son.
De donde salen.
Que intenciones tienen.
Que forma tienen.

Cualquiera que crea que sabe lo anterior, está equivocado.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (15 Feb 2022)

Cinco páginas este hilo , una sola el que pedía consejo sobre su hipoteca a interés fijo.

Santo Cristo como está burbuja.


----------



## BogadeAriete (15 Feb 2022)

Tu opinión de la serie médium de Patricia Arquette? Que serie es la más parecida a la realidad?


----------



## elojodeltuerto (15 Feb 2022)

Mi opinion es que vivimos en una realidad simulada,no lo digo yo lo dice el dueño de Tesla,y hay gente que ve los buj de seguridad,no se ni porque ni como pero los detecta y es lo que te pasa ati.
A mi me pasaba de niño,sabia que iba acabar como estoy ahora.


----------



## hornblower (15 Feb 2022)

Cómo ves la bolsa? Y el oro?
Puedes recomendar algún valor en concreto?


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (15 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> A las succubos les gustan los rubitos summer inocentones y llenos de vitalidad, tu tendrías que pagarles sacrificando una cabra o algo, mejor ve de lumis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo he tenido parálisis del sueño de niño y adolescente. ¿Podrías darme tu interpretación rápida?



Con 4 años y fiebre vi a mi madre encadenando a mi hermano mayor en un árbol y matándolo con un hacha. Era como una proyección en la pared.
De peque veía niños que jugaban encima mío y notaba que me tocaban, por ejemplo a Alfanova jaja
De quinceañero vi que mis manos se transparentaban a lo "predator". 
Una muy recurrente era un lobo que me miraba con ojos rojos. 
La última era una figura chunga que se reía en la puerta de la habitación. 
La más esotérica fue durmiendo al raso de día, una siesta, sentí que estaba despierto y fui al baño de la casa. Me metí dentro del espejo y al despertar estaba mirando el cielo. Fue una sensación muy bonita.


Esta última no fue un sueño, de madrugada vi "ovnis" en el campo, bastante cerca. 5 esferas blancas que subían y bajaban en zig zag. Me gustó.


----------



## _DerroitionMan_ (15 Feb 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Vale, ni has contactado con muertos, ni no sé qué, ni blablabla. Dinos números que nos hagan millonarios a los burbujarras al menos ya que eres trader y tal



Compra Shibas el jueves de la semana que viene por la mañana, holdea hasta el próximo jueves y vende, de nada.



harrysas dijo:


> escucho ruidos extraños en mi habitacion, que puede ser, lo digo enserio?



La mayoría de las veces es contracción térmica, tuberías o ratas. Intenta comunicarte con otros golpes, y si te responde, es el crio subnormal de los vecinos.



Akira. dijo:


> ¿Has visto sombras negras, como siluetas de personas alguna vez?



Si, algunas tan negras que oscurecen todo el entorno.



Lain Coubert dijo:


> qué son los OVNIS?



Soy más próximo a las tésis de John Keel, que se consideraba a sí mismo ''demonologo'', eso siempre ha estado ahí.
Diría que son manifestaciones de potencias que no comprendemos y que entran en nuestro mundo temporalmente, las experiencias de testigos suelen coincidir hasta el momento del contacto/abducción, donde el aspecto, mensaje y vivéncia a menudo cambia de un sujeto a otro aunque estuviesen juntos, como el caso del matrimonio Hill.

No podemos entender realmente lo que quieren porque nuestra mente no concibe su realidad, y todo contacto esta tervigersado por el sustrato cultural y creéncias del que lo experimenta, pero por lo poco positivos que son, incluso cuando se identifican como hermanitos del cosmos o ángeles, y por mis experiéncias, diría que es mucho más sencillo. Somos sus presas y se alimentan de la parte de nosotros que no comprendemos ni dominamos.



bocadRillo dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas de las visiones de los llamados Profetas del Bosque?
> Gracias



No los conozco.



aron01 dijo:


> No trabajo con asesinatos o cosas chungas, podría hacer lo que he respondido a Mis Alaska, pero paso de esas movidas ni mucho menos molestaré a una familia que sufre. Si algo así ocurriese en mi familia, lo haría, pero por nadie más pongan el dinero que pongan por medio.



Bueno se agradece l

Gracias por la informacion, igualmente me gustaria que me aclararas cual es la religion correcta y de no ser ninguna decirnos como es el más alla.
[/QUOTE]

Los mormones.







Ahí tienes a Joseph Smith leyendo las tablas de oro que encontró tras la revelación del ángel Moroni, y a su socio Martin Harris escribiéndo el libro del mormón. La esposa de Harris luego le dijo que era subnormal y que le dijese a Smith que había perdido los escritos, y que se los volviese a dictar, a ver si el tipo estaba diciéndo la verdad.

Eso ofendió a Dios, que no le permitió a Joseph Smith volver a leer de las tablas de oro, en vez de eso, leería de las tablas de plata, que era más o menos la misma mierda pero no igual.

Y así nació el libro del mormón, y la gente se lo tragó.



Lain Coubert dijo:


> Para nada, y no digo que todos los casos de avistamiento sean así. Aquí uno que vio un OVNI durante cierta oleada. Estaba con otros cinco amigos y TODOS vimos lo mismo. De hecho, a veces hablábamos del tema y todos coincidíamos en la descripción.



La descripción coincide en el avistamiento, pero cambia en el contacto directo o la experiéncia de abducción.



lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Cinco páginas este hilo , una sola el que pedía consejo sobre su hipoteca a interés fijo.
> 
> Santo Cristo como está burbuja.



A tipo fijo que vienen muy putas, no hace falta ser medium para eso.



hornblower dijo:


> Cómo ves la bolsa? Y el oro?
> Puedes recomendar algún valor en concreto?



Ya di un consejo de Himbersión en corto.


----------



## Trucha (15 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> desde entonces soy trader



¿Cuál es tu track record?, ¿superas al MSCI World a largo plazo?






_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Compra Shibas el jueves de la semana que viene por la mañana, holdea hasta el próximo jueves y vende, de nada.



¿Dónde dices que tienes amarrado el yate?


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (15 Feb 2022)

Cuando era chaval veía figuras negras, la mayoría con formas de animales que no llegaban a estar muy definidos.
Si hay una capacidad que no me gustaría tener es la mediumnidad, me da muy mal rollo eso de percibir cosas o formas de conciencia que no me puedo explicar.


----------



## Ratona001 (15 Feb 2022)

Como se expulsa a un entidad que se aparece en sueños constantemente? 

A parte de controlar el sueño y gritar que se marche. Recomiendas algo? Podria con la mente lograr bloquearle si le pierdo el miedo?


----------



## Mr.Foster (15 Feb 2022)

¿Cuanto te paga el Diablo por promocionarlo?


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (16 Feb 2022)

Tienes pensado publicar un libro? Podríamos los burbujos adquirirlo?


----------



## _DerroitionMan_ (16 Feb 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> ¿Cuanto te paga el Diablo por promocionarlo?



Que el invierno no me joda mi miserable cosecha, que mi cabra se recupere de su chungo, un vestido nuevo... depende cómo le dé.

Si repasas los casos históricos, el Diablo suele pagar muy mal ya que su propósito es demostrarle a Dios el bajo valor del alma humana, por eso te comprará por lo mínimo posible, es de primero de Mallus Maleficarum.


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (16 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Que el invierno no me joda mi miserable cosecha, que mi cabra se recupere de su chungo, un vestido nuevo... depende cómo le dé.
> 
> Si repasas los casos históricos, el Diablo suele pagar muy mal ya que su propósito es demostrarle a Dios el bajo valor del alma humana, por eso te comprará por lo mínimo posible, es de primero de Mallus Maleficarum.



Hay alguna forma de saber si alguien tiene un pacto con el maligno?


----------



## Turbomax (16 Feb 2022)

Como liberarse de la falta de gracia o suerte ?


----------



## Mr.Foster (16 Feb 2022)

Petete el del libro gordo dijo:


> Hay alguna forma de saber si alguien tiene un pacto con el maligno?



Sí, tiene inmenso poder, incalculables riquezas, parece inmortal y es extremadamente malvado...como ésta:


----------



## Mr.Foster (16 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> el Diablo suele pagar muy mal ya que su propósito es demostrarle a Dios el bajo valor del alma humana, por eso te comprará por lo mínimo



¿Cual es tu mínimo...?
Sin animosidad, solo para saber lo barato que te vendes.


----------



## Maledicencia (16 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> He pasado entrevistas psiquiatricas y pruebas de epilepsia y otros trastornos. Mi encefalograma no es regular, pero mis alteraciones sensoperceptivas nunca me han impedido llevar una vida normal, ni van acompañadas de fases compensatorias, histeria o perdida del sentido de la realidad durante las mismas, aunque tu asociación es normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si eres ateo, ¿Entonces no crees en el alma ni el mundo espiritual ni en lo sobrenatural? No entiendo, ¿Entonces como aseguras que eres un médium cuando podrías simplemente estar afectado por un un trastorno mental o neurológico y estar padeciendo alucinaciones?

También he tenido experiencias místicas cuando estuve en experiencias cercanas a la muerte y durante ataques de pánico o simples desrrealizaciones, bueno he llegado a comprender cosas y a definir una entidad que...

Es omnipresente: sí
Es omnisciente: si
Es omnipotente: sí

¿Entonces debería llamarlo Dios? Pero el hecho es que no está separado de mi, sino soy yo misma y a la vez soy todo y todos. Como un soñador que se sueña a sí mismo.


----------



## Bergstein (16 Feb 2022)

¿Así se llama ahora la esquizofrenia?


----------



## vanderwilde (16 Feb 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> Entes inteligentes que merodean la tierra desde hace miles de años.
> 
> No se sabe que son y de dónde vienen, nadie sabe con seguridad si son ETs o de otra dimensión o a saber que coño, pero lo que si se sabe es:
> 
> ...



Salvo algunas cosas a rectificar, has descrito a los políticos perfectamente.

Y sobre el hilo... No, no creo que exista nadie con ninguna facultad sobrenatural. No sé se si cierto o no, pero algo escuché que hay un millón de dólares que pagarían si alguien demuestra lo contrario.

La mente es muy traicionera. Los sordos por ejemplo tienen alucinaciones auditivas, aunque hayan nacido sordos. En la naturaleza hay horror al vacío, y la mente "rellena" ese vacío. Si se encierra a una persona, totalmente aislado, termina con alucinaciones auditivas y visuales.

Lo que tenéis no es ninguna enfermedad mental, eso es seguro, pero tampoco es "real". Está localizada la zona del cerebro de donde salen esas cosas. Claro, no a todo el mundo les pasa. Eso es más o menos soñar despierto. Eso son cerebros excitados.

Por qué un alcohólico con el síndrome de abstinencia puede a llegar a tener alucinaciones? Por qué las producen ciertas drogas? Por excitación neuronal.

Hay un medicamento que te hace escuchar palabras o frases enteras, amnésico de cojones. Es el lorazepam a dosis altas. Mientras se está despierto y escuchando ruido o viendo el televisor no, pero cuando se pasa de la vigilia al sueño, cataplum. El cerebro no está guardando la información, y como no le gusta, juega esas pasadas.

Todos tenemos sueños raros, de gente que no conocemos, etc. Hay personas que por h o por b, les puede pasar despierto. No al grado de un sueño, pero sí ver cosas, escuchar cosas. Hay alguien que dijo que se le movía la cama, pues sí, puede ser cierto, pero es una sensación subjetiva. También se mueve por una borrachera. Que yo me lo creo, pero que no deja de ser una sensación. Vamos que la cama no se movía.

Lo que os pasa es perfectamente normal. Ya digo, no a todo el mundo, pero sí hay personas que tienen una actividad cerebral mucho más acelerada, y pasa eso, y más.

Yo tenía un hermano que le gustaban esas cosas. De hecho conservo muchas cosas de él, y entre ellas hay un péndulo de hacer radiestesia.

El cerebro a día de hoy es lo más parecido al universo.

Y si es cierto que tienes esa facultad, pues mira, ahí está, yo no soy nadie para juzgar. Solo he dado una posible respuesta a esas cosas.


----------



## Elbrujo (16 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Compra Shibas el jueves de la semana que viene por la mañana, holdea hasta el próximo jueves y vende, de nada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los mormones.







Ahí tienes a Joseph Smith leyendo las tablas de oro que encontró tras la revelación del ángel Moroni, y a su socio Martin Harris escribiéndo el libro del mormón. La esposa de Harris luego le dijo que era subnormal y que le dijese a Smith que había perdido los escritos, y que se los volviese a dictar, a ver si el tipo estaba diciéndo la verdad.

Eso ofendió a Dios, que no le permitió a Joseph Smith volver a leer de las tablas de oro, en vez de eso, leería de las tablas de plata, que era más o menos la misma mierda pero no igual.

Y así nació el libro del mormón, y la gente se lo tragó.



La descripción coincide en el avistamiento, pero cambia en el contacto directo o la experiéncia de abducción.



A tipo fijo que vienen muy putas, no hace falta ser medium para eso.



Ya di un consejo de Himbersión en corto.
[/QUOTE]

Hola tio, tengo algunos problemas en mi vida, estoy bastante jodido y querria saber si tienes alguna forma de echarme una mano o mirarmelo. 

Podrias ayudarme?


----------



## wingardian leviosa (16 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Pues voy a poner abajo un extracto del libro que estoy escribiendo.



Eso me interesa, espero que compartas el título cuando lo tengas. 
Gracias


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (16 Feb 2022)

Maledicencia dijo:


> Si eres ateo, ¿Entonces no crees en el alma ni el mundo espiritual ni en lo sobrenatural? No entiendo, ¿Entonces como aseguras que eres un médium cuando podrías simplemente estar afectado por un un trastorno mental o neurológico y estar padeciendo alucinaciones?
> 
> También he tenido experiencias místicas cuando estuve en experiencias cercanas a la muerte y durante ataques de pánico o simples desrrealizaciones, bueno he llegado a comprender cosas y a definir una entidad que...
> 
> ...



Eso es así y es la única Verdad.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (16 Feb 2022)

dime cuales pongo


----------



## B. Golani (16 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Parece que es trolleo pero no, soy medium, mi abuelo también lo era y tenía fama de brujo por el pueblo.
> 
> La mediumdidad real no tiene nada que ver con lo que se ve en la tele ni con charos que impersonan fallecidos con lectura en frío y otros trucos, todo eso es simple estafa, tampoco con las locas de los gatos que ''canalizan'' y son ''sensitivas'', esas se montan sus pelis con mera sugestión.
> 
> Yo he colaborado con estudios de neurociencias en España y me he ganado la vida con mis facultades.



tu medium y yo extremun


----------



## Ricohombre (16 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Como se expulsa a un entidad que se aparece en sueños constantemente?
> 
> A parte de controlar el sueño y gritar que se marche. Recomiendas algo? Podria con la mente lograr bloquearle si le pierdo el miedo?



Si se te aparece en sueños y consigues un sueño lucido, no deberías tener problemas en expulsarla. No entiendo que necesidad tienes de gritar, si tomas el control en un sueño te conviertes en alguien mucho mas poderoso que cualquier entidad. Uno adopta la conciencia de que está soñando y puede ocurrir que: (i) El miedo o dicha consciencia te despierte. (ii) Efectivamente puedas controlarlo. La segunda posibilidad a mi me ha ocurrido pero no es algo que sepa controlar; mucha gente se jacta de poder tener sueños lucidos a su antojo, yo no. 

Si estamos hablando de parálisis del sueño la cosa se complica porque estamos entre el sueño y la vigilia (en la ultima fase del sueño es precisamente donde ocurren las cosas importantes) y tenemos lo peor de los dos mundos.

Te adjunto algunos videos por si son de tu interés:



Este es un documental sobre la paralisis del sueño pero da perfectamente como peli de terror, a mi me encanto. Ves experiencias de gente que vive con casos graves y por lo que recuerdo algunos lo arrastran de por vida...



Este trata el tema de la interpretación de los sueños desde la perspectiva mística judía. Algunas cosas son interesantes, los cristianos no tenemos por así decirlo una perspectiva espiritual desarrollada sobre los sueños.


----------



## Trejo (16 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Mi trabajo consistía en proyectar mi mente hacia el objeto que el sujeto A pondría dentro de la caja dentro de 2 semanas o 1 mes, lo cual es una paranoia ya que luego, si decidían seguir mi consejo no se daba ese resultado y por tanto dicho objeto nunca fue dejado ahí.
> 
> Se hace así porque funciona mejor que tratar de adivinar números o resultados concretos, es más simple centrarte en el objeto, ¿es liso o rugoso? ¿como huele? ¿Qué color tiene? Y sí, acierto, lo que no sabía luego es qué había acertado o para qué se usaba realmente mi predicción, pero ellos pagaban.



Por lo que dices, tu "habilidad" es la precognición, no la mediumnidad.


----------



## lacuentaatras (16 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Parece que es trolleo pero no, soy medium, mi abuelo también lo era y tenía fama de brujo por el pueblo.
> 
> La mediumdidad real no tiene nada que ver con lo que se ve en la tele ni con charos que impersonan fallecidos con lectura en frío y otros trucos, todo eso es simple estafa, tampoco con las locas de los gatos que ''canalizan'' y son ''sensitivas'', esas se montan sus pelis con mera sugestión.
> 
> Yo he colaborado con estudios de neurociencias en España y me he ganado la vida con mis facultades.




Leñeee, he visto charos-brujar con discursos mas elocuentes....


----------



## ENRABATOR (16 Feb 2022)

Enrique cido dijo:


> Aprovecho para contar mi experiencia.
> 
> Fue hace 2 años tal vez, durmiendo a las 2 o 3 de la mañana de repente oigo los gritos de mi hijo mediano de 5 años entonces, bajo a su habitación ya que yo duermo en el ático y me lo encuentro llorando y acojonado señalando al armario y balbuceando "un león un león"
> 
> ...



Lo de moverse la cama ceso antes o mientras rezabas?


----------



## Enrique cido (16 Feb 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Lo de moverse la cama ceso antes o mientras rezabas?



Mientras, quizás fue paranoia mía, pero si rece sin creer es porque me dio mucho miedo, también venía de estar sugestionado la noche anterior.

Pero en ese momento estoy seguro de que temblaba la cama mucho, como para asustarme, sin embargo mi mujer no se despertó.


----------



## Erich Weiss (16 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Parece que es trolleo pero no, soy medium, mi abuelo también lo era y tenía fama de brujo por el pueblo.
> 
> La mediumdidad real no tiene nada que ver con lo que se ve en la tele ni con charos que impersonan fallecidos con lectura en frío y otros trucos, todo eso es simple estafa, tampoco con las locas de los gatos que ''canalizan'' y son ''sensitivas'', esas se montan sus pelis con mera sugestión.
> 
> Yo he colaborado con estudios de neurociencias en España y me he ganado la vida con mis facultades.



¿Por qué nunca ningún vidente adivina nada de importancia? ¿Por qué nunca han encontrado a ningún desaparecido? Sería una prueba irrefutable para darles alguna credibilidad.


----------



## socrates99 (16 Feb 2022)

Médium tonto es lo que eres


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Feb 2022)

Un medium ateo, ojo...este lo que es un charlatán.

"potencialidades"....tócate los huevos.


----------



## Billy Ray (17 Feb 2022)

En el ojete..


----------



## Protos (17 Feb 2022)

just don't exist


----------



## DR TRUTH (26 Feb 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Compra Shibas el jueves de la semana que viene por la mañana, holdea hasta el próximo jueves y vende, de nada.



Acertaste con el pumpeo del jueves por la mañana, mis dieses
respect


----------



## Tuco (1 Mar 2022)

Mis dieses también y gracias por el consejo. Si tienes a bien compartir otra operación rentable se agradece anticipadamente.


----------



## Karlos Smith (1 Mar 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> A las succubos les gustan los rubitos summer inocentones y llenos de vitalidad, tu tendrías que pagarles sacrificando una cabra o algo, mejor ve de lumis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has mencionado muchas veces el concepto "potencialidades".

Es una palabra muy aseptica pero al final estas hablando de rastros psiquicos, porque afectan a tu mente, o incluso algun tipo de ente, que no tiene porque ser "inteligente" pero si trasmite informacion (esto lo menciono en tono de pregunta).

Tengo algo de experiencia y entrenando "la mente" y si percibes "cosas" que no estan en el espectro "visible" y trasciende la simple intuicion.

Estoy convencido de que esas capacidades se pueden entrenar, pero te absorbe si te metes muy a fondo.

Eso sin ser "medium", he visto cosas que se salen del plano fisico normal.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (1 Mar 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Parece que es trolleo pero no, soy medium, mi abuelo también lo era y tenía fama de brujo por el pueblo.
> 
> La mediumdidad real no tiene nada que ver con lo que se ve en la tele ni con charos que impersonan fallecidos con lectura en frío y otros trucos, todo eso es simple estafa, tampoco con las locas de los gatos que ''canalizan'' y son ''sensitivas'', esas se montan sus pelis con mera sugestión.
> 
> Yo he colaborado con estudios de neurociencias en España y me he ganado la vida con mis facultades.



como se puede entrenar para que cuando estamos sutiles sirva para algo de la vida diaria? hay algun libro sobre eso?


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (25 Nov 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> No trabajo con asesinatos o cosas chungas, podría hacer lo que he respondido a Mis Alaska, pero paso de esas movidas ni mucho menos molestaré a una familia que sufre. Si algo así ocurriese en mi familia, lo haría, pero por nadie más pongan el dinero que pongan por medio.



Pero si una familia sufre y la ayudas a averiguar ciertas cosas sucedidas con respecto a alguno de sus familiares dejarían de sufrir tanto ¿no crees?


----------



## areks123 (27 Nov 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Creo que el futuro, presente, pasado y todas las posibilidades matemáticas de la realidad, ya han ocurrido. Lo único que se mueve somos nosotros, ahora mismo hay un número próximo al infinito de tu que viven vidas distintas, muchos han muerto, algunos están en mundos tan alejados de tu línea, que hablan con su gato, y su gato les contesta.



Esto es muy interesante, coincide con la teoría que expone el Reality Transurfing.


----------



## Tigershark (27 Nov 2022)

Yo soy lateral izquierdo.


----------



## Ace Tone (27 Nov 2022)

Wattman dijo:


> Supongamos que recibes una imagen con datos del futuro.
> 
> ¿ quien te la habria mandado ? ...



Probablemente Bill Gates, que sabe todo lo que va a pasar con antelación, sobre todo en lo referente a virus y plandemias.


----------



## StolenInnocence (27 Nov 2022)

Mandame los numeros de la proxima semana del euromillon.Se que puedes!


----------



## Wattman (27 Nov 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Probablemente Bill Gates, que sabe todo lo que va a pasar con antelación, sobre todo en lo referente a virus y plandemias.



No , algo mas mundano , un numero de loteria , por ejemplo .


----------



## B. Golani (27 Nov 2022)

te llamas rappel ?


----------



## Ace Tone (27 Nov 2022)

Wattman dijo:


> No , algo mas mundano , un numero de loteria , por ejemplo .



Tú ya serás multimillonario, supongo, porque ya sabes qué número va a salir premiado y te tocará siempre.


----------



## Wattman (27 Nov 2022)

Ace Tone dijo:


> Tú ya serás multimillonario, supongo, porque ya sabes qué número va a salir premiado y te tocará siempre.



No , la cosa no fue asi.

Cuando me desperte el año pasado a finales de diciembre , en ese punto entre el sueño y la vigilia , me llego la imagen de un numero , al principio nitida , despues se corto y logre recordar apenas los tres ultimos digitos . 
Consegui encontrar un decimo de "el niño" con los ultimos dos numeros , y saque apenas 40€ de beneficio.

La experiencia justo sirvio para confirmar que la telepatia o lo que fuere existe .

Desde entonces mi patron de sueño es mas caotico y diferente asi que no recibo nada por ahora.


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (27 Nov 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Parece que es trolleo pero no, soy medium, mi abuelo también lo era y tenía fama de brujo por el pueblo.
> 
> La mediumdidad real no tiene nada que ver con lo que se ve en la tele ni con charos que impersonan fallecidos con lectura en frío y otros trucos, todo eso es simple estafa, tampoco con las locas de los gatos que ''canalizan'' y son ''sensitivas'', esas se montan sus pelis con mera sugestión.
> 
> Yo he colaborado con estudios de neurociencias en España y me he ganado la vida con mis facultades.



Si eres 'medium', canalizas.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (27 Nov 2022)

cuál es tu peli Disney favorita


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (27 Nov 2022)

Wattman dijo:


> No , la cosa no fue asi.
> 
> Cuando me desperte el año pasado a finales de diciembre , en ese punto entre el sueño y la vigilia , me llego la imagen de un numero , al principio nitida , despues se corto y logre recordar apenas los tres ultimos digitos .
> Consegui encontrar un decimo de "el niño" con los ultimos dos numeros , y saque apenas 40€ de beneficio.
> ...



Yo he intentado, cuando he tenido sueños lúcidos, soñar con la lotería pero después al despertar suelo olvidar los números. Quizás con un poco más de práctica consiga memorizar mejor


----------



## Mr.Foster (27 Nov 2022)

Siendo un re puta do medium me pregunto si usted no será capaz de vaticinar cuando Forocoches dejará de barrer su basura en dirección a Burbuja.
Seriamos muy felices.


----------



## Falnesatar (27 Nov 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Soy ateo por cierto.



Crees en el modelo heliocentrico?

Parece que el personaje se agotó rápidamente cuando se te presentó la incoherencia del ateísmo con tus afirmaciones místicas.


----------



## Mr.Foster (27 Nov 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> Crees en el modelo heliocentrico?



Disculpe, ¿pero qué es para usted el modelo heliocéntrico...?
De curioso, no más.


----------



## Falnesatar (27 Nov 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Disculpe, ¿pero qué es para usted el modelo heliocéntrico...?
> De curioso, no más.



La cosmovisión y cosmología que sustenta al ateísmo, materialismo, darwinismo, malthusianismo.....

La antítesis al geocentrismo que parte de negar nuestros propios sentidos con axiomas que no podemos experimentar y pone a la tierra como un planeta(estrella errante) más del firmamento orbitando(venerando) al Sol en un espacio exterior físico.


----------



## Wattman (27 Nov 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Yo he intentado, cuando he tenido sueños lúcidos, soñar con la lotería pero después al despertar suelo olvidar los números. Quizás con un poco más de práctica consiga memorizar mejor



Esto mas fue que el emisor de la informacion me dio los datos y despues se arrepintio y solo me dio una parte .


----------



## M0N1C4 (27 Nov 2022)

Aumentará la temperatura global 1,6° o tendremos otra edad de hielo?


----------



## eufor (27 Nov 2022)

_DerroitionMan_ dijo:


> Parece que es trolleo pero no, soy medium, mi abuelo también lo era y tenía fama de brujo por el pueblo.
> 
> La mediumdidad real no tiene nada que ver con lo que se ve en la tele ni con charos que impersonan fallecidos con lectura en frío y otros trucos, todo eso es simple estafa, tampoco con las locas de los gatos que ''canalizan'' y son ''sensitivas'', esas se montan sus pelis con mera sugestión.
> 
> Yo he colaborado con estudios de neurociencias en España y me he ganado la vida con mis facultades.



eres medium sucnormal y te dedicas a estafar completos sucnormales...


----------



## Riviere (27 Nov 2022)

¿Cómo vas a ser medium si no sabes ni si vendrá mañana el cartero?.


----------



## Goldencito (27 Nov 2022)

¿Un medium ateo que no está seguro de que haya vida después de la muerte? Pues tus "facultades" no las veo muy desarrolladas, la verdad.


----------



## Mr.Foster (27 Nov 2022)

Falnesatar dijo:


> La cosmovisión y cosmología que sustenta al ateísmo, materialismo, darwinismo, malthusianismo.....
> 
> La antítesis al geocentrismo que parte de negar nuestros propios sentidos con axiomas que no podemos experimentar y pone a la tierra como un planeta(estrella errante) más del firmamento orbitando(venerando) al Sol en un espacio exterior físico.



¿Insinúa usted que la Tierra ocupa un lugar privilegiado en el Universo...?
Si la respuesta es afirmativa, ¿luego usted cree que la creación del Hombre ha sido un hecho especial, único e irrepetible...?


----------



## Falnesatar (28 Nov 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> ¿Insinúa usted que la Tierra ocupa un lugar privilegiado en el Universo...?
> Si la respuesta es afirmativa, ¿luego usted cree que la creación del Hombre ha sido un hecho especial, único e irrepetible...?



A qué Universo te refieres? Al espacio físico producto del BigBang con galaxias voladoras o al de los conceptos de cosmos, mundo, naturaleza o realidad?

Imagino que la primera pues en la única que tiene sentido esa pregunta.

La tierra o plano dimensional que habitamos no ocupa ningún lugar privilegiado pues para ello debería haber otros que no lo fueran con los que poder comparar. Lo que vemos en el firmamento no corresponde a un espacio físico, son lo que observamos, luminarias, energía y arquetipos.

Qué hay mas especial que ser el centro de la creación sobre la que todo gira?


----------

